# Where do you find full body horns?



## JSantos (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey, I'm looking to do a budget horn build under my dash. I can't seem to find anyone selling the bodies! Anyone have some recommendations? I have a couple compression drivers sitting around. I can't really afford to spend $700 on the ones I seen available. I'm just looking for something I can build very cheap and play around with.


----------



## JSantos (Jun 25, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Email Eric Stevens..I don't think just bodies are $700


----------



## JSantos (Jun 25, 2021)

Mic10is said:


> Email Eric Stevens..I don't think just bodies are $700


Thank you. I will check him out. Been looking all day for some cheap horns and found nothing but used ones running $300-$500. I find it hard to believe it's so expensive when you can create them with a simple cnc machine and a couple dollars in plastic .


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

JSantos said:


> I find it hard to believe it's so expensive when you can create them with a simple cnc machine and a couple dollars in plastic .


If it is so simple, then whip them up.

Someone just had used ID full bodies in the classifieds with CD1e's and an extra pair of compression drivers for like 400, and that was a steal.

I have his mini horns and I think they are worth every red cent I paid for them.


----------



## JSantos (Jun 25, 2021)

Caustic said:


> If it is so simple, then whip them up.
> 
> Someone just had used ID full bodies in the classifieds with CD1e's and an extra pair of compression drivers for like 400, and that was a steal.
> 
> I have his mini horns and I think they are worth every red cent I paid for them.


I'm actually in the process of seeing if my boss will allow me to use a cnc machine to create a pair. It's not that hard. I work for a medical device company and we produce a wide range of devices, screws,surgical equipment. 

I'll probably spend $20 tops in materials for a couple sets to try out. I guess this is why most people tend to just grab a couple compression horns and short/ long throw bodies since nobody is designing affordable options full bodies. 

It's really sad to see most people really running compressions horn are those guys running chucheros with a thousand prv mids.

It's cheap two. Dsp,mids,horns =$400-$600, Some of them actually sound good tuned correctly. Set of new horns =$700-$1400 without anything else


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

JSantos said:


> I'm actually in the process of seeing if my boss will allow me to use a cnc machine to create a pair. It's not that hard. I work for a medical device company and we produce a wide range of devices, screws,surgical equipment.
> 
> I'll probably spend $20 tops in materials for a couple sets to try out. I guess this is why most people tend to just grab a couple compression horns and short/ long throw bodies since nobody is designing affordable options full bodies.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Eric Steven's been doing it a long damn time, he's got his stuff down. The mini horns are like $700 with the ferrite CD, another $200 for his midbass and you're set, no guess work.

He uses a polymer material, keeps resonance down


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Current pricing for new set with drivers are $535 for Comp Ferrite shipped in US and CompNeo $755


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

JSantos said:


> Thank you. I will check him out. Been looking all day for some cheap horns and found nothing but used ones running $300-$500. *I find it hard to believe it's so expensive when you can create them with a simple cnc machine and a couple dollars in plastic .*





JSantos said:


> I'm actually in the process of *seeing if my boss will allow me to use a cnc machine to create a pair. It's not that hard.* I work for a medical device company and we produce a wide range of devices, screws,surgical equipment.
> 
> I'll probably spend *$20 tops in materials* for a couple sets to try out. I guess this is why most people tend to just grab a couple compression horns and short/ long throw bodies since nobody is designing affordable options full bodies.
> 
> ...


Multi-thousand dollar CNC machine is not cheap.

Doesn't matter what materials cost at that point.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

JI808 said:


> Multi-thousand dollar CNC machine is not cheap.
> 
> Doesn't matter what materials cost at that point.


Not to mention getting all of the complex curves, shapes, and dimensions correct.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

DeLander said:


> Not to mention getting all of the complex curves, shapes, and dimensions correct.


I was being simplistic and jumped on the low-hanging fruit.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

JI808 said:


> I was being simplistic and jumped on the low-hanging fruit.


🤣🤣🤣
Yeah. I never knew how complex they were until I started reading threads about guys designing them. If you don't get everything just right, all you have is disastrous frequency response and directivity.
Best left to the experts.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

yes you just whip out a basic horn shape and it magically works 😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Eric Stevens said:


> Current pricing for new set with drivers are $535 for Comp Ferrite shipped in US and CompNeo $755


That's right, I was $700 all in on the MB8s and the MH with ferrite comps. And Eric was helpful during my install, answering noob questions and making suggestions.

I spent more than that on a Hertz 3 way comp set, that sounded nowhere near as good right out of the box.


----------

